# Sig Pics?-- can make them



## JumpingPrincessx0xx (Apr 25, 2007)

oh come on PLEASE, u kno u WANT oNe


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

hey sorry i wouldnt like one.

if you can use photoshop or gimp even and blend those in and not put picture's on top of picture's and make it you're own i might considier it.

i could do it myself if i wanted to.

Sorry.


----------



## JumpingPrincessx0xx (Apr 25, 2007)

I did do those--- they are my own. Do u want me to fly hollywood and take pictures of them?


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

When i said they being you're own i mean the picture's.. If there are (C) have you asked for Permission to use those picture's??

But in other Circumstances as i said before i wouldn't like one.
And i would advise you not be As my mum said's (cheeky).


----------



## JoannaG (May 11, 2007)

sorry to be "butting in" but Holly you didnt need to reply just to put someone down, if you dont have anything nice to say dont say anything at all :roll: :roll:


----------



## JumpingPrincessx0xx (Apr 25, 2007)

they weren't copyrighted, and i agree with JoannaG.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

u can make me 1!  
pale or royal blue and text: either Roz & Misty, the moosta!, misty moo, moostix etc
pics: is it ok if i email them u? x x


----------



## JumpingPrincessx0xx (Apr 25, 2007)

yeah of course i can make u one, sure e-mail them to me, do u need my e-mail address? or u can private message them to me


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

JoannaG said:


> sorry to be "butting in" but Holly you didnt need to reply just to put someone down, if you dont have anything nice to say dont say anything at all :roll: :roll:


Agreed.


----------



## JumpingPrincessx0xx (Apr 25, 2007)

here is moomoo pic's. I dont know of u wanted them by mail, so i put them on here. There are two: so u can chose which one's u want. :



















do u want the links?


----------



## JumpingPrincessx0xx (Apr 25, 2007)

anybody want one?


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

awwwww they are adorable!! thank you! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

awwwww they are adorable!! thank you! 
how do i put it as my picture?


----------



## JumpingPrincessx0xx (Apr 25, 2007)

oh you'll need the link.

So u take the links (below) and u put in front of the long: and in the back of the link: [img/]. You can put this is your profile or as your picture. Enjoy! if u have any questions just post agian/ oh.. and YOUR WELOME!


so here are the links: 

[url]http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x77/Horslvr9359/sigpic7.jpg[/url] 

[url]http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x77/Horslvr9359/final.jpg[/url]


----------



## HaflingerCowGirl (May 10, 2007)

I think they are pretty neat!  do you think u could make me one? If you don't want to thats okay but just in case- lime green is her color but any color will work


----------

